# Calibrating a Taylor Weekend Warrior?



## isutroutbum (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I've got two of those red Weekend Warrior therms by Taylor (picked up at Lowe's) and I think I like them, but there is about 5 degrees difference between the two. I read the instructions a number of times, and I don't see anything about calibrating them. Does anyone have any experience/insights about getting these set-up properly? I'd really appreciate any help.

Thanks in advance!

Best,
Trout


----------



## illini (Jun 2, 2009)

It seems that a probe and a base are calibrated together.
Switch the probes back and forth with the bases to see if
this gets the readings closer.

If you find this to be true you need to code the units and 
keep the correct pairings.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Maybe or maybe not!


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Illini - thanks for the response. I'm not super handy w/things electrical (or battery operated, in this instance), so I'm not sure I'm following. 

I get what you are saying about switching back and forth and coding, but once they are close to each other (let's say w/in a couple degrees) how do I know I've got the proper temp, or which one is even correct? Is it just a guessing game?

Thanks,
Trout


----------



## ocsnapper (Jun 3, 2009)

If they will read to 32 degrees take a glass cup fill it with ice then fill the glass half full with water and top of with ice, place the prob in the ice water you should read 32 degrees. As for adjusting not sure on that one.


----------



## illini (Jun 3, 2009)

I did the following with mine
On a sheet of paper record the temp in ice water.
Then record the temp in slow boiling water.
Derive the error from these readings. (32 and 212)
Then i pasted colored stickers on each unit (base and probe)
with the derived temp error written on the base sticker.

One of mine is +2 and another is -1 etc.

Just add or subtract that amount of temp from the readouts.

That is what I did


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks OCSnapper and Illini. Great info! I'll giver' a shot!

Best,
Trout


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 3, 2009)

It worked guys!! Thanks so much. They are w/in 1 degree of each other. Much appreciated.

Best,
Trout


----------

